# Blue ram sitting on bottom



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

are you sure you got him a girl? Maybe the new Ram has him cowed.


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

He has been doing that before I got him a girl. I just got her yesterday and he has been doint that for a couple of weeks. I'm almost 100 percent positive, because she has a pink belly and her black spot is covered in blue.


----------



## Jadenlea (Sep 15, 2011)

what else is in the tank? They can be very shy fish. If they feel intimidated they wont swim around much


----------



## rainbuilder (Sep 21, 2011)

He doesn't act very shy, he just seems like he alwats wants to sit on the bottom. It doesn't seem healthy to me. He lays stationary on his belly on the bottom and swims around jerkily when he isn't sitting on the bottom. The female swims around normally and does not sit on the bottom, just swimming a few inches off of it. He's doing a little better now that he's got some interaction but he's just kind of weird looking to me.


----------



## Dave6265 (Nov 18, 2011)

Give it a few days... 

My rams both behaved a little odd like this when I first got them. I think it's just a matter of getting acclimated to new surroundings/tank mates. 

Are you sure you got a female, and not another male?


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

I've seen fish do that in poor water conditions - ammonia or nitrite or TDS


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

rainbuilder said:


> Ok, so my blue ram cichlid is sitting on the bottom, but otherwise seems healthy. What could this mean? I got him a girlfriend today and they did all of the show-offy stuff but all he seems to do even now is sit on the bottom. He's not bloated or expressing any symptoms except swimming awkardly pointing slightly upward and kind of jerking when he moves. He's been sitting on the bottom and swimming like that for a couple of weeks and nothing bad has happened. Should I try to trade him in for a new one? He looks fine but I don't know if I should try to trade him in.


How funny I find this thread(I will drag it out no matter how old).
I breed rams and have for just over a year now.I have seen this in only 6 out of 200+ rams that I have raised.
No trauma,no bad water, just a GBR that acts like a cory!
It has been a while since I sorted mine from the breeding stock(put them in my 180 community),and they are all still alive and no one else has been infected/effected?
It is an issue I don't know of(my research brought me to this thread),and wonder about.
One of my good breeder females just became "afflicted" this week so again I am interested in what could cause this?


----------



## brockalope (Mar 30, 2016)

So My GBR is laying in the same spot on the sand. Its a female. I had 4 in the tank then my filter went out. Two of the rams died 1 male 1 female. Now i have a pair and the female lays in the sand now. No jerking motions just always lays there belly in the sand and kind of flapping her fins. i assume she may starve to death. Any idea's whats going on with this fish? My tank is a 29g heavily planted with vals (no caves). water is in good perimeters. In the tank there are 8 cardinal tetras 3 otto's and 1 juvenile SAE 1 inch long.


----------



## David_h (Nov 24, 2016)

I thought I would chime in on this as I am searching this subject. I have a female GBR that was as happy as can be for months she is in a 150gallon community tank with a male GBR and I can't remember the other ram at the moment. Any way two days ago her belly got real red and she is just laying on the bottom of the tank in the jungle Vale. She still eats. Hope someone finds this thread and can enlighten us.


----------



## philipraposo1982 (Mar 6, 2014)

Heavy breathing by chance? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## David_h (Nov 24, 2016)

philipraposo1982 said:


> Heavy breathing by chance?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Maybe a little compared the the other GBR.


----------

